# PLEASE READ - Regarding Jelly Bean



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys/Gals this forum is the Galaxy Nexus General forum and NOT the Jelly Bean forum. Please keep posts about Jelly Bean to the Android forum. If you have GNex specific JB issues address them in the ROM thread or if it is something big post in this section. It's getting out of hand with all the non-GNex topics being made and the amount of repetative JB topics that keep popping up. Thanks for the understanding.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

What a party pooper!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lol yes I am!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree... I'm guilty of this too. Clean up time!


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

No one listens to you Mustang. Let the bans begin! Hahaha.

Too extreme? Nah.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm fine with JB posts that are related specifically to the GNex like the boot looping when trying to restore. I've been trying to move posts as I see them but unfortunately I am forced to make money for my wife and 2 kids so I can't find them all right away lol.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Priorities man.. your family, or Rootz?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Priorities man.. your family, or Rootz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol my wife can answer that better haha


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate to do this but BUMP as not many seem to be listening.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Can I start one asking for aokp cm jelly bean?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Mustang, do you have an ETA on 4.1 source?

Btw I'm bootlooping.

Also, we should list off all the new feature.

Lastly, what kind of battery life are you seeing on JB?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

LMMFAO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Wheres Jelly bean for my xoom 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I wanted Jellybean for the Droid 1









Srsly Google, why can't you support 4 year old hardware!?!?!?

Fragmentation!!!!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Personally, I'd merge all jelly bean related threads and leave it in the GN forums. When I say all, I mean all. Just for the lawls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Huge congealed thread of mangled jellybean posts sounds okay to me. Sort of like the result of leaving a bag of jellybeans in the back window of your car on a 100 degree day. Still edible..erm I mean readable.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> Huge congealed thread of mangled jellybean posts sounds okay to me. Sort of like the result of leaving a bag of jellybeans in the back window of your car on a 100 degree day.


haha do it!!! MERGE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!









Speaking of JB.....


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> haha do it!!! MERGE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!


Gonna have to go with Nike on this one, just do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you need to change the title to something that everyone will read like "Jelly Bean with Linaro" or something...

Edit: or " AOKP Jelly Bean released"


----------



## jaydubbs (Jun 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha do it!!! MERGE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duuuuuuuuuuude! Jelly Bean comes with tiny monkeys who touch the screen FOR you! Whoa...


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha do it!!! MERGE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. The people that will be clueless about the picture.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think you need to change the title to something that everyone will read like "Jelly Bean with Linaro" or something...
> 
> Edit: or " AOKP Jelly Bean released"


lol totally a good idea!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CM team + AOKP team use leaked JB code + Linaro to create super ROM


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> CM team + AOKP team use leaked JB code + Linaro to create super ROM


lol even better!


----------



## Kid 2.0 (Feb 11, 2012)

bump


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Another bump.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Liquefied Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

New JB, fresh from Google. Not everyone rush the servers at the same time!


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> haha do it!!! MERGE THEM ALL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*It was pretty funny when he did the voice search for Pygmy Marmoset.. I want one.*


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

```
<br />
if users.forget_this_thread():<br />
   bump_topic()<br />
```


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

This may need to be pinned/stuck or something and maybe in red. People don't read.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> This may need to be pinned/stuck or something and maybe in red. People don't read.


Good idea. Temp pin it until things die down a bit


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Good idea. Temp pin it until things die down a bit


Thanks man. There is almost a new thread every time I login. I'm going to become a bit more harsh on the people that can't read as this week continues.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know why I didn't pin it in the first place.


----------



## Anton2009 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well it only makes sense to have all these JB threads since we're the only ones with a fully functioning JB port/rom!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Posting random facts about JB though in a GNex forum doesn't make sense. If you're posting about a JB topic which pertains to the GNex then yes but just random facts about JB belong in a different place.

By what you said we should have conversations about any tablet running ICS because the GNex runs ICS.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Not to mention random, redundant fact topics threads that were created without checking to see if the same random fact thread already existed within the the same page or the page before it.


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

I've already said my piece. This is now a zero tolerance issue. So for whomever wants to be smartasses and not follow the guidelines, they'll have to deal with whatever punishment is dished out. Why have forums/threads if people don't want to read?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Locking as the discussion about this is over. Read the OP again if confused.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

> I don't know why I didn't pin it in the first place.


Herpity Derpity ;-)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I give up....unpinned.


----------

